# Nitecore TM15 and TM20



## gopajti (Mar 11, 2012)

Prorotype lights

TM15, 3xXM-L LED, 2200 lm
TM20, Luminus CTP-90 LED, 2000lm, 700m throw (release 2012 autumn)


----------



## Glenn7 (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice i'll be watching that TM20.


----------



## tobrien (Mar 11, 2012)

very cool!


----------



## Glenn7 (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.luminus.com/products/PDB-001948_CBT-90_ProdBrief.pdf

Owch!!! kind of gives you a new meaning to getting a chip inserted......


----------



## kj2 (Mar 12, 2012)

New LED?? cool


----------



## A10K (Mar 12, 2012)

Luminus's press release says that it is designed for very high lumen/mm^2.... I wonder how high they'll go. Could make some killer throwers with it!
Is the TM15 just an update to the TM11? Any German speakers?


----------



## Labradford (Mar 12, 2012)

sounded like the TM15 would be available mid-2012. the TM20 looks good.


----------



## funder (Mar 12, 2012)

A10K said:


> Luminus's press release says that it is designed for very high lumen/mm^2.... I wonder how high they'll go. Could make some killer throwers with it!
> Is the TM15 just an update to the TM11? Any German speakers?



If the luminous flux is exactly same (but, in fact it will be smaller somewhat), the LED without first optics, like CBT90 will has n^2 times of observed luminance (surface brightness) as compared with the LED with first optics. While n is the refractive index of the first optics. When n=1.5, the ratio is 2.25.


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Mar 13, 2012)

A10K said:


> Is the TM15 just an update to the TM11? Any German speakers?


Yes it is stated as an upgraded version with 2200 lumens instead of 2000 lumens and the charging plug at the light to charge the batterys in the flashlight.


----------



## scottyhazzard (Mar 16, 2012)

WarriorOfLight said:


> Yes it is stated as an upgraded version with 2200 lumens instead of 2000 lumens and the charging plug at the light to charge the batterys in the flashlight.



It's going to be a great year in flashlights, everybody is coming out with some really cool neat stuff! Good thing I just got a new job that pays better.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow, CBT-90 in such small size, I'd like one if it drives hard.

I made quite a few SST-90 mag mode a while back, my fav. was a mag 1D SST-90 8.5A DD 4AA. which throws 50Klux. Using the rebel reflector which always give SST-90 a soft core in hot spot, not quite a donut but not perfect on white wall.. I miss that light,

If this light can throw >50K lux with a perfect hot spot , 
no soft core, & a size smaller than Mag 1D, I don't think I could resist it.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Mar 17, 2012)

The switch looks more recessed than with the old TM11, and not so flush for accidental operation?
The heat sinks look longer than before too...


----------



## Danielsan (Mar 18, 2012)

The guy in the video said optional batterypack will be available for TM20 with 8 Batterys and a longer body, the lumens will not change but the Power will last much longer, price will be over 450 Euro for sure. TM15-20 wont be the follow up models, only an addition


----------



## roadkill1109 (Mar 18, 2012)

wow, exciting new lights! time to talk to my nitecore friend in China.


----------



## grumbler (Mar 20, 2012)

Is there any sort of planned release date for the TM15? I will buy one.


----------



## monkeyboy (Mar 20, 2012)

Interesting 

The TM15 seems to have deeper reflectors and better heatsinking than TM11

When the guy is describing the TM20, It does sound like "CTP" rather than "CBT" but I'm not a German speaker so I could be wrong. Google search reveals nothing about a CTP except for this thread. It does look like a CBT as well.

IIRC the CBT is not a new product and was announced along with the SST-90. It's the same die mounted on a board with a better thermal path and thermal protection build in so it can be driven harder. The CST-90 is the domed version and the CBT-90 is the domeless.

I hope they've simplified the UI. I hate the UI on the TM11.


----------



## gopajti (Mar 20, 2012)

jojoselected says:

"It´s the new Luminus CTP-90 LED. With 2000 Lumen and very much throw!"


----------



## peterharvey73 (Mar 24, 2012)

Does anyone know how the TM20's Luminus CTP-90 emitter with 2000 lumens over a 3mm x 3mm for 9 square mm surface area, combined with a 60mm diameter bezel manages up to 700 meters of throw?

The ageing Olight SR90 with the Luminus SST-90 with 2200 emitter lumens via the same 3mm x 3mm 9 sq mm die, and a 100mm diameter bezel, only manages 634 meters of throw as measured by Selfbuilt.

So how does the Luminus CTP-90 throw so well, relative to the old SST-90?


----------



## funder (Mar 28, 2012)

peterharvey73 said:


> Does anyone know how the TM20's Luminus CTP-90 emitter with 2000 lumens over a 3mm x 3mm for 9 square mm surface area, combined with a 60mm diameter bezel manages up to 700 meters of throw?
> 
> The ageing Olight SR90 with the Luminus SST-90 with 2200 emitter lumens via the same 3mm x 3mm 9 sq mm die, and a 100mm diameter bezel, only manages 634 meters of throw as measured by Selfbuilt.
> 
> So how does the Luminus CTP-90 throw so well, relative to the old SST-90?



Because there is no first optics (dome lens) on the emitter, so the visual luminance (surface brightness) is increase to n^2 times of the emitter with lens, where n is the refractive index of the lens.


----------



## iron potato (Mar 28, 2012)

Are those charging port on the TM15 & TM20 

Am watching that TM20


----------



## peterharvey73 (Mar 28, 2012)

funder said:


> Because there is no first optics (dome lens) on the emitter, so the visual luminance (surface brightness) is increase to n^2 times of the emitter with lens, where n is the refractive index of the lens.



That's incredible.
It's also so simple.
I wonder why they didn't think about de-doming it before???


----------



## guiri (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh hell. I tried to watch the video but this dude's been watching too many american movies. He's doing the Cali thing but in German where he finishes EVERYTHING as a question.

Damn that's irritating but I like the idea of the TM20 as I don't think my TM11 has enough throw.

Interesting news indeed...too bad lights go down in price so fast. Can't get your money back


----------



## carl (Apr 4, 2012)

I thought an LED without the dome meant brighter but shorter life span. If I recall, a fellow member had a DIY home-made Mag SST-90 in the custom section and found this out the hard way - burned out the expensive SST-90 LED rather quickly.

On the other hand, I doubt that a company would risk doing such a thing and getting a bunch of lights returned for repair either. There must be some info missing in this interesting story...


----------



## scottyhazzard (Apr 8, 2012)

Has anyone heard of when in the Mid-2012 year this thing comes to market?


----------



## carl (Apr 9, 2012)

I sure would like to see the two-button electronic controls from the nitecore EC1 to be put on the TM series.


----------



## gopajti (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 10, 2012)

what LED is this? looks classy!


----------



## Kletsou (May 28, 2012)

I would love to get my hands on the TM20. The TM11 just lack that bit of through!


----------



## Glenn7 (May 28, 2012)

Love to see that new st70 led in this baby!! Now that would throw....


----------



## tobrien (May 28, 2012)

I'm so glad I held off on the tm11 now. The tm20 could be it!!


----------



## jmpaul320 (May 28, 2012)

I wonder what retail will be on these. The only way I justified my tm 11 was the gun safari promo

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ragnar66 (May 28, 2012)

I hear that....but the 11 has been so amazing......I think I would actually bite early......


----------



## jmpaul320 (May 28, 2012)

jvc55349 said:


> I hear that....but the 11 has been so amazing......I think I would actually bite early......



i wonder if the tm15/20 will use a similar driver as the tm11.... if so they probably got all the 'bugs' out of it during the tm11s run


----------



## Ragnar66 (May 28, 2012)

jmpaul320 said:


> i wonder if the tm15/20 will use a similar driver as the tm11.... if so they probably got all the 'bugs' out of it during the tm11s run



Thats the only reason i would hold off at first.....


----------



## gopajti (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## kj2 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hope that those new lights, will hit the stores soon- and reviews will come quick 
Think I will go for the TM20


----------



## Edog006 (Aug 10, 2012)

Amped to see some beamshots!!!


----------



## Sberri (Aug 31, 2012)

Really hope that Nitecore will make an easy to use diffuser for the TM 20, imagine that throw with the ability to use a good diffuser... great combo


----------



## Glenn7 (Aug 31, 2012)

Skilhunt might beat them to the punch line with the K30 & K30 GT, tho the GT will have the SBT90 @ 1000 lumen so the TM20 will probably be brighter anyway @ 2000+.


----------



## KuanR (Sep 1, 2012)

I've been holding out for a while now waiting for the TM20, really hope Nitecore will have updates soon


----------



## KuanR (Sep 12, 2012)

Thought I'd bump this to see if anyone has heard any news from other forums around the world about the TM20


----------



## stream fan (Sep 12, 2012)

WOW,2200 lumens of TM15,incredible!


----------



## kj2 (Sep 20, 2012)

Anyone knows when the TM20 will come?


----------



## utlgoa (Sep 20, 2012)

Now on Nitecore website

http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=54


----------



## The_Driver (Sep 20, 2012)

In the picture of the TM-20 it looks like there are multiple yellow batteries under the led and the plastic around it. Is the light only a mockup?
Also I gues it will probbaly be using the SBT-90. I don't see hw it will do 2000+ Lumens.


----------



## Bwolcott (Sep 20, 2012)

The_Driver said:


> In the picture of the TM-20 it looks like there are multiple yellow batteries under the led and the plastic around it. Is the light only a mockup?
> Also I gues it will probbaly be using the SBT-90. I don't see hw it will do 2000+ Lumens.




wheres a pic of the tm20 Ive only seen the one of the tm15


----------



## The_Driver (Sep 20, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> wheres a pic of the tm20 Ive only seen the one of the tm15



Post 26


----------



## Bwolcott (Sep 20, 2012)

The_Driver said:


> Post 26



thank you, not sure how I missed it


----------



## sbbsga (Sep 20, 2012)

The_Driver said:


> In the picture of the TM-20 it looks like there are multiple yellow batteries under the led and the plastic around it. Is the light only a mockup?
> Also I gues it will probbaly be using the SBT-90. I don't see hw it will do 2000+ Lumens.



Here, http://www.luminus.com/products/CBT-90.html


----------



## xhrlight (Sep 21, 2012)

a little similar to RRT3


----------



## KuanR (Sep 21, 2012)

sbbsga said:


> Here, http://www.luminus.com/products/CBT-90.html



The LED is rated to 2250 lumens in white...though I don't know how much power is needed to generate that reading. But judging from that 2000 lumens isn't that far fetched of a claim, especially Nitecore's lumen ratings are pretty spot on when verified by reviewers


----------



## The_Driver (Sep 21, 2012)

Max-input power is 50W 
That host will never be able to dissipate that much heat.
The SR-95 only does 30W.
My Varapower Turbo does around 40W and gets insanely hot (led soldered directly to dopper heatsink).
You also have to factor in lens- and reflector losses (~20% with ar-coated lens). 
2000 otf lumens is what Olight manages with the normal SST-90 which is more efficient.


----------



## Albert56 (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm glad to see that manufacturers are starting to come out with some high lumen, single emitter long throwers versus the ever growing list of trriple+ xml lights. I have the Jetbeam RRT-3 and it's a great area illuminator, but not very strong on throw. As to the Skilhunt K30 and K30 GT: I contacted the manufacturer and they told me these wouldn't be ready until at least October or later and that they have no U.S. distrubutors at this time. I'm rather reluctant ordering through another country. I'll definitely be keeping my eyes open for the TM20... My TN-31 needs a big brother!


----------



## diggy64 (Sep 25, 2012)

I love the flood on the TM11. I'm afraid the new recessed head will diminish that to some degree, although throw will likely be even better. Also adding charging ports always scares me, although Nitecore still claims IPX-8. We'll have to wait and see. Sexy as always though.


----------



## sidecross (Sep 25, 2012)

diggy64 said:


> I love the flood on the TM11. I'm afraid the new recessed head will diminish that to some degree, although throw will likely be even better. Also adding charging ports always scares me, although Nitecore still claims IPX-8. We'll have to wait and see. Sexy as always though.



I feel the same way, Nitecore should still make and sell the TM11 for people who need a good flood light! :thumbsup:


----------



## bazguitarman (Sep 26, 2012)

I think I want a TM15. But I'll wait until the initial production bugs and feeding frenzy are over. I would also like to see the real world run times from some of our review masters. See what the lights will actually do. And not just what Nitecore's marketing tells us it will do. Although their numbers are usually pretty close. Looks like an exciting torch for sure.

Eric


----------



## ZRXBILL (Sep 26, 2012)

bazguitarman said:


> I think I want a TM15. But I'll wait until the initial production bugs and feeding frenzy are over. I would also like to see the real world run times from some of our review masters. See what the lights will actually do. And not just what Nitecore's marketing tells us it will do. Although their numbers are usually pretty close. Looks like an exciting torch for sure.
> 
> Eric




I would hope all the bugs were already worked out from what they learned on the TM11.


----------



## sidecross (Sep 26, 2012)

ZRXBILL said:


> I would hope all the bugs were already worked out from what they learned on the TM11.




I will repeat again that I hope Nitecore still keeps in production the TM11.

There is no other light that I know of that can match the TM11 for a small but poweful flood light.


----------



## Bwolcott (Sep 26, 2012)

sidecross said:


> I will repeat again that I hope Nitecore still keeps in production the TM11.
> 
> There is no other light that I know of that can match the TM11 for a small but poweful flood light.




skyray king


----------



## Craig K (Sep 28, 2012)

Does anyone have the TM15 yet?


----------



## gopajti (Oct 2, 2012)

TM15, pro-light.jp says: 40.900 lux (1m)


----------



## levelflight (Oct 4, 2012)

They are shipping on Ebay, $319 with four batteries: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180986700781


----------



## guiri (Oct 4, 2012)

No offense but I'd rather buy from the dealers that are on this site. They take really good care of us customers. I'm just sayin'

Besides, with the mAh rating of the included batteries, you could prolly get very close to the same deal or the same deal
at one of "our" dealers. ESPECIALLY if you use a CPF coupon code
http://www.lightjunction.com/NiteCore-TM15-Triple-XML-flashlight.html?cPath=0


----------



## levelflight (Oct 5, 2012)

I hear you, been treated right by our online dealers and would prefer to go with them, hopefully they receive some stock soon. Here's what Optics Planet had to say to my question: "TM15 was announced on Sept.17. Nitecore started shipping them to us on Sept.27 so we received them on Oct.1."

Our dealers should be receiving stock soon I hope. FWIW Optics Planet said they ship from the midwest US.


----------



## guiri (Oct 5, 2012)

Well, did you click on the link I posted? I put it in the shopping cart and didn't see anything about out of stock so I'm assuming they have them in stock.


----------



## levelflight (Oct 5, 2012)

Haven't had a reply to my enquiry as yet, so TBC.


----------



## BLUE LED (Oct 5, 2012)

My interest is in the TM20.


----------



## lightjunction (Oct 5, 2012)

levelflight said:


> I hear you, been treated right by our online dealers and would prefer to go with them, hopefully they receive some stock soon. Here's what Optics Planet had to say to my question: "TM15 was announced on Sept.17. Nitecore started shipping them to us on Sept.27 so we received them on Oct.1."
> 
> Our dealers should be receiving stock soon I hope. FWIW Optics Planet said they ship from the midwest US.



LevelFlight. the link posted by Guiri is good and the item is in stock. If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me directly.

LightJunction Jeff


----------



## levelflight (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you Jeff, sent you a pm.


----------



## guiri (Oct 5, 2012)

Well, there ya go


----------



## xed888 (Oct 27, 2012)

Newsflash!

I was looking at a youtube vid of the TM15 posted by Jojo, a German dealer and in his comments box, someone was asking when the TM20 will arrive and Jojo said that Nitecore is shelving the product as the torch costs too much to finish developing! 

I think we can believe him as he was one of the first ones to out the TM15 and TM20 from Nitecore, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Luminater (Oct 27, 2012)

NiteCore Tiny Monster TM11 & TM15 comparison beamshots


----------



## Yourfun2 (Oct 27, 2012)

xed888 said:


> Newsflash!
> 
> I was looking at a youtube vid of the TM15 posted by Jojo, a German dealer and in his comments box, someone was asking when the TM20 will arrive and Jojo said that Nitecore is shelving the product as the torch costs too much to finish developing!
> 
> I think we can believe him as he was one of the first ones to out the TM15 and TM20 from Nitecore, if I'm not mistaken.


Sounds to me like he may be pushing the TM15 before the TM20 comes out. How much more could there be to develop the TM20?


----------



## Yourfun2 (Oct 27, 2012)

I wouldn't think there would be that much difference. Is the TM11 neutral and the TM20 cool? Which edition is the TM11?


----------



## Ualnosaj (Oct 27, 2012)

Both the TM11 and TM15 come in "neutral".



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## carl (Oct 27, 2012)

Luminater said:


> NiteCore Tiny Monster TM11 & TM15 comparison beamshots



Huge actual difference in output for a mere calculated difference of 450 lumens!

The latest you tube on the TM15 (the one which shows beam shots of white garage doors at a condo complex) is very impressive for output and throw, even comparable to the Spark SP6 (XMLx5).

SP6: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNKH6cEe9qE
TM15: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2-a3AmLjfI


----------



## MiningEng (Nov 8, 2012)

Just ordered my TM15 and really looking forward to receiving it!


----------



## Yourfun2 (Nov 8, 2012)

carl said:


> Huge actual difference in output for a mere calculated difference of 450 lumens!jfI


That is why I think the TM11 may be an early model or have neutral LED's.


----------



## Sberri (Nov 8, 2012)

I have just tested my new TM15 vs my old TM11 both CW. The TM 15 is definitely brighter by large but the tint is cooler.


----------



## Yourfun2 (Nov 8, 2012)

Sberri said:


> I have just tested my new TM15 vs my old TM11 both CW. The TM 15 is definitely brighter by large but the tint is cooler.


Thank You. Now wondering about the throw. The example above, the TM11 shows less flood or narrower beam. I though it would be the opposite?


----------



## Sberri (Nov 8, 2012)

Yourfun2 said:


> Thank You. Now wondering about the throw. The example above, the TM11 shows less flood or narrower beam. I though it would be the opposite?



The TM 15 throws better than the TM 11. spill is also brighter but narrower.


----------



## Yourfun2 (Nov 8, 2012)

I have come to like the flood from my TM11. When I go out at night, I like seeing if anything may be coming at me. When I use my TN31, I feel like I'm walking through a tunnel. Since one of my LED's went out, I could pay the extra $100+ and go TM15. Not sure it would be worth it.


----------



## sidecross (Nov 8, 2012)

Yourfun2 said:


> I have come to like the flood from my TM11. When I go out at night, I like seeing if anything may be coming at me. When I use my TN31, I feel like I'm walking through a tunnel. Since one of my LED's went out, I could pay the extra $100+ and go TM15. Not sure it would be worth it.



New version 3 TM11 can still be found for $180 or less. :thumbsup:


----------



## liteboy (Nov 17, 2012)

Just received my TM-11 (bought from Amazon. kudos for quick shipping by the way.) however, two big thumbs down for the light overall. here's why:
1. battery tube section feels thin and cheap
2. on the battery tube and near the tail, there are large patches of missing anodizing.
3. there are imperfections under the front glass and steel bezel.
4. tint is greenish even though I requested neutral.
5. o-ring is too thin and gets compressed all out of shape as the sections are screwed together

However, it is indeed a small light for the amount of output and I just love the versatility re batteries it can use. this is why I will exchange for another, hoping mine was just a overlook in QC.

fyi, this is my first foray into the "newer" brands that are made in China and I can already see a wide range of quality. For example my LUmapower MRV IV and Jetbeam PC10 are both very well made. I have always had HDS, fenix and other custom lights (Mac's, FF3, Coolfall Spy, Draco, etc) so perhaps I am accustomed to higher quality.


----------



## Yourfun2 (Nov 17, 2012)

I have had 2 new TM 11's in my hands in the past week. Both off eBay from Crossticker. They both look perfect in every way. The battery carrier is as solid as you would expect on a light like this. You make it sound like you received beer can quality. Maybe you got a copy. Shouldn't be any missing anodizing and the tube should feel solid. Send it back.


----------



## Skelt11 (Nov 17, 2012)

I just received my TM11 and my TM15 and both are amazing. The TM11 definitely has more flood, but the TM15 is BRIGHT. I love them both. BTW, got the TM15, 4 batteries, and a Nitecore I4 charger for 255 shipped and received it in 4 days of Ebay, great deal I feel. My wife hates them though, I keep shining them around the house and its annoying the heck out of her lol.

As far as build, both showed up perfect. No issues with the finish on either as mentioned a few post above. Great lights IMO, but I'm still a newb to the light world so YMMV.


----------



## Eurard (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks like a real great little torche this, well both of them actually depending on your precise requirement regarding spread vs focused beam.


----------



## lowatts (Dec 1, 2012)

I received my neutral TM15 a few days ago. Like it a lot, overall the best light I have. It has one flaw though, it makes the rest of my lights look dim LOL, except for my Sam Club 35W HID. And even the HID hardly looks any brighter, just has a slightly brighter hot spot.


----------



## Albert56 (Dec 5, 2012)

I emailed Nitecore the day before yesterday concerning the possible introduction of the TM20. Here is the response I received from customer service:

_Hello Sir,_

_Thank you for your attention. We used to bring the TM20 Prototype to an international fair, but it is only a prototype, and as you see following that, we released the TM15. As I know, we are not going to have a TM20, but that doesn't mean we are not going to enlarge the tiny monster family. Currently in this family we only have TM11, TM15, and we will surely make more. But about the time and the model name, we have no idea yet._

Looks like the TM15 is going to be it for a while. Thought I'd pass it on.


----------



## KuanR (Dec 5, 2012)

Aw that's disheartening to hear...I was holding out for the TM20 too. It would have been a beast of a thrower for the size and has 4 cells for long run times.


----------



## Yourfun2 (Dec 5, 2012)

So much for thinking about selling my TM15 and TN31 down the line.


----------



## makapuu (Dec 5, 2012)

Albert56 said:


> I emailed Nitecore the day before yesterday concerning the possible introduction of the TM20. Here is the response I received from customer service:
> 
> _Hello Sir,_
> 
> ...



At least you got an answer from them, I'm still waiting. I went ahead and got the TM15 NW instead and I'm glad I did.
It instantly became my favorite light. For a deep tri-reflectored light, the beam pattern is outstanding. You would normally see this kind of clean beam pattern with more shallow tri-reflectored floody lights. Within the beam there are no overlapping clover leaf, propeller blade looking artifacts. Only on the outer fringes of the spill there is just a very very slight amount. The light also has some pretty good throw.
Selfbuilts review on the beam shots nails it. What I also like is the flood isn't really wide, it's more focused and concentrated.


----------



## sharkeeper (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow that TM20 looks sharp.
I was holding off to get it and caved and got the TM15.
As most of you do I figured why not, can always get the TM20 when it comes out! 
Now it appears that isn't happening. Oh well.

I do like the TM15 though.

Does anyone else notice that if you have it on the lowest setting one emitter appears dimmer than the other two? Point it at a wall at close range (<15cm) and look. Appears to be an optical illusion maybe? I dunno.

I also found that the threads are compatible with my Eagle Tac M2SC MkII. Using the diffuser on the TM15 turns it into a nice video light! The 1/4x20 tripod socket will come in handy, just put the light on the end of a monopod for some reach. Now to make it with a wifi interface to control brightness.


----------



## grepeyre (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi guys, what do you think is going on here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190782645026?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Way too good to be true? The batteries alone cost that much


----------



## levelflight (Jan 11, 2013)

If you've got $40 to dump what's to lose? Could be stolen merchandise............who knows just yet.


----------



## grepeyre (Jan 11, 2013)

levelflight said:


> If you've got $40 to dump what's to lose? Could be stolen merchandise............who knows just yet.



That's what I suspect. I saw it last night and thought it was just a mistake on the decimal point and that it'd be removed this morning but it's still there with 40 sold.


----------



## Craig K (Jan 11, 2013)

grepeyre said:


> Hi guys, what do you think is going on here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190782645026?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Way too good to be true? The batteries alone cost that much



Something is not right because that is way too cheap, it can't be right can it?


----------



## grepeyre (Jan 11, 2013)

Craig K said:


> Something is not right because that is way too cheap, it can't be right can it?



I don't know but I ordered one last night. I'll let you know in a month time


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 11, 2013)

This is a fake Ebay listing.
Here is how it usually goes.
Start account and sell $1 items for a year.
Buy your own items and leave yourself feedback.
Sell a bunch of big ticket items all in 1 day.
Delivery expected after Paypal dispute period ends.

This seller meets all criteria.
He has sold 100 iRobot Roombas x $60 all just today.
They typically cost $300.
Ebay will shut this down very soon,
but not before hundreds of people have been scammed.
Cancel your Paypal payment as soon as possible.


----------



## grepeyre (Jan 12, 2013)

Well I'll be damned. Or scammed

Thanks Gordo


----------



## ZRXBILL (Jan 12, 2013)

Scam all the way, these are 1/5 the deal we got in December.:shakehead


----------



## troisanh (Jan 12, 2013)

glad i seen this thread, was just about to purchase too.

thx dudes.


----------



## grepeyre (Jan 12, 2013)

He's refunded easily, if anyone has paid for it just ask for a refund (at least he's a hassle free scammer  ). That's incredible, over 100 sold on the tiny monster and nearly 200 on the robot vacuum cleaner that's nearly $16,000 on these two items alone.


----------



## shanus (Jan 13, 2013)

suppose it would be hard to ask for a refund if its already marked as posted... just have to remember to hit the Paypal protection in time if i need it.:shrug:


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jan 13, 2013)

GordoJones88 said:


> This is a fake Ebay listing.
> Here is how it usually goes.
> Start account and sell $1 items for a year.
> Buy your own items and leave yourself feedback.
> ...



Well said. Look at the number who have purchased them at 1/10th the cost and the dates..only the last few days. No one has had time to receive one and leave feedback. The scamming should come to an end soon enough.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jan 15, 2013)

I have been watching this on ebay. 245 sold. 10 or more available. At some point, reviews will come in negative and the account will be closed and reopened on another scam.


----------



## shanus (Jan 16, 2013)

There are 2 more ebay listings having the TM15 going for ridiculous prices, even less than the first one. Clearly someone has seen the interest and is jumping on the bandwagon, or could it be the same person?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Nitecore-2450-Lumens-LED-Flashlight-Tiny-Monster-w-4-Batteries-Charger-TM15-/300847664533

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Nitecore...ster-w-4-Batteries-Charger-TM15-/150980992834


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jan 16, 2013)

The seller finally responded to a bunch of emails I sent about the authenticity of the flashlight:

"It is true that

*- mmmeng777"


*


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jan 16, 2013)

shanus said:


> There are 2 more ebay listings having the TM15 going for ridiculous prices, even less than the first one. Clearly someone has seen the interest and is jumping on the bandwagon, or could it be the same person?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



China seller, with the same items for sale as the ebay.com us site seller. 

I placed an order knowing that I can file claim with paypal within the 45 day time frame. If it is a knock off, we'll find out, but if it is just a scam, paypal will refund the money. 

Strange things from china! My sky ray king batteries rattle (side to side) but I got it through Amazon, not paypal, so I am not sure how it will work out. As it rattles, it can turn on the light while walking so am am going back and forth emailing the seller, who wants pictures, and has sent pictures. Eventually, I can ask Amazon to intervene. They are good about things like disputes and the emails go through their site, so there is a paper trail.


----------



## FlashPilot (Jan 18, 2013)

Sometimes these deals actually materialize. I have 4 of them from two separate ebay vendors on the way. Both reported as shipped today… time will tell.


----------



## shanus (Jan 18, 2013)

well, as was predicted by others, the item has been removed, and that user is no longer registered. It can be long till the other listings get pulled too. time to get onto paypal.....


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jan 19, 2013)

If you look at the tracking, it will not show movement. It is like electronic notification to expect a package, but there is none sent. 
Paypal refunds the money easily so the scammer is caught. He has another account that he is using but should close soon also.


----------



## SOPCOM (Jan 21, 2013)

Guys, I saw that listing online about 2 weeks ago on eBay. I really couldn't believe it, and it was definitely too good to be true. I noticed a few things about the seller and the listing that was really weird as well:
- The seller would always change the quantity back to 10 as soon as it went below 10
- I've been watching the hell out of it, and there was not a point where he had listed more than 10
- I tried buying all 10 all a few times, and for some reason it wouldn't let me. I tried on 2 accounts, no success. I was only able to buy 4 at a time
- He was selling a few hot items, at a fraction of the price. I am pretty sure Nitecore doesn't even buy them at those prices
- Checked their completed listings, and they never sold any similar items in the past
- Tried contacting them, and they never responded

I am pretty certain his whole goal was to try and scam as many people as possible in a short amount of time and clean out his PayPal account at the right moment. Good thing there is eBay protection, but that's definitely a loss on eBay/PayPal's end. Also, what really does not make any sense is how eBay allowed a new seller like that to sell such high volume. I know that in the US, eBay puts a limit on each seller (especially newer ones). For example, they usually tend to limit new sellers to $2000 or 100 items a month, whichever comes first in their first month of selling. And that is a good thing, because it prevents scam artists from coming in and cashing out. I just don't understand how eBay allowed that to happen, even if the seller was in China. I hope this opens their eyes a bit wider and really take a look at their seller system to make it more secure for buyers and legitimate sellers.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jan 21, 2013)

SOPCOM said:


> Guys, I saw that listing online about 2 weeks ago on eBay. I really couldn't believe it, and it was definitely too good to be true. I noticed a few things about the seller and the listing that was really weird as well:
> - The seller would always change the quantity back to 10 as soon as it went below 10
> - I've been watching the hell out of it, and there was not a point where he had listed more than 10
> - I tried buying all 10 all a few times, and for some reason it wouldn't let me. I tried on 2 accounts, no success. I was only able to buy 4 at a time
> ...



His other account had over a year's worth of positive reviews and now is shut down too. Then there was a third offering about the same price (1/10th) which ebay shut down. 

My guess is that the seller is hoping that people will not take the time and effort to do what PayPal asks be done to get their money back. 

While we are on the Topic of TM 15, what batteries are best with it? 

I have purchased a bunch of 18650 batteries on ebay, very cheap, and really don't know if they are "protected" or not. I have a few budget lights that they work in, but I don't know if putting them inside of an expensive light like the TM 15 is worthwhile, or I should just buy the Nitecore batteries. With Nitecore TM 15, I am not sure if they need the 2300 or 2600's, as some sell them with one, and some sell with the other. 

anyone? 

thanks!


----------



## Yourfun2 (Jan 27, 2013)

Some 18650 have been too long to allow connection of the battery holder. I recommend the Eagletac 3100s from GoingGear with the CPFERS discount. The Nitecore 2600s are fine too. You just won't have as long of a run time.


----------



## twl (Jan 27, 2013)

You should test your "cheap Ebay" 18650 batteries, or at least measure their full charge voltage with a digital voltmeter.
Many "cheap Ebay" 18650 are cannibalized from discarded laptop battery packs and re-wrapped to be sold as new.
Sometimes they barely even work. This is much more common than you might imagine.


----------



## PhatPhil (Jul 25, 2013)

Wonder what happened to the TM20?

A version with a MT-G2 would be awesome


----------



## NorthernStar (Jul 25, 2013)

PhatPhil said:


> Wonder what happened to the TM20?
> 
> A version with a MT-G2 would be awesome





That was a good question!:thinking: I guess the TM20 never went from prototype in to production. However one can hope that it eventually will and in that case it´s going to feature either XM-L2 or MT-G2 diods. Btw,i wonder if Nitecore is going to upgrade the Tiny Monster family(TM11,TM15 and TM26) to XM-L2 or MT-G2 diods this year?


----------

